# Shot speeding up at end



## MrChris (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi

Currently breaking in new machine (Sage Dual Boiler) and grinder (Ceado e37s).

Have preinfusion set as factory (7secs) at 60%. Dosing 18.5-19g. First drips showing at 11-12 secs and flowing nice and slowly to start. However the flow speeds up quickly and becomes watery. Tried couple of different beans, all suitably fresh.

Any thoughts?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

what is your output in weight

Shots do tend to speed up a little with longer brew ratios and will change colour , but aim for a brew ratio and adjust by taste not colour of stream ( i fins this subjective and differs between beans and roast types )

How does the overall cup taste

First thought might be grind a little finer if the cup lacks sweetness and strength


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Is the puck fractured?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Oh yeah is there any signs of channeling too


----------



## MrChris (Aug 18, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> what is your output in weight
> 
> Shots do tend to speed up a little with longer brew ratios and will change colour , but aim for a brew ratio and adjust by taste not colour of stream ( i fins this subjective and differs between beans and roast types )
> 
> ...


Hi Boots

Working on a 1:2 so around 38g in 30-35 secs, though this can be 25 if it is speeding up. I guess this suggests channeling...

Taste is lacking sweetness, thinner than ideal, perhaps some sour notes?

Could go tighter on the grind but was taking 15 secs for first drops to hit and was just dripping rather than flowing.


----------



## MrChris (Aug 18, 2012)

Rhys said:


> Is the puck fractured?


Possibly some pinholes - some mild clumping when dosing as grinder only has had 2-3 kg through so far


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Whats the grinder ? shots speeding up and " losing colour " isnt always a problem






Taste imbalance is ....

So the 25 second shots tastes ?

the 35 second shot tastes better ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MrChris said:


> Possibly some pinholes - some mild clumping when dosing as grinder only has had 2-3 kg through so far


Puckolgy is meaningless, are you using a naked pf, that will indicate channeling , pinholes in a puck post shot doesnt


----------



## MrChris (Aug 18, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Whats the grinder ? shots speeding up and " losing colour " isnt always a problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ceado e37s. I guess the issue is inconsistency. The taste imbalance is not the same every time thus making adjustments harder. The only constant appeared to be the rapidly quickening and blonding shot.

The 35 sec shot tasted better. Sweeter, more unctuous mouthfeel.

No naked portafilter yet so difficult to analyse any possible channelling. May try and get a video tomorrow morning to pop up.

Cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yep sounds like 25 sec shot is possibly channeling . So work on basket Prep - have you read any of the baristas hustles

http://www.baristahustle.com/how-to-distribute-by-tapping/

You have a good Grinder so try and keep prep simple , repeatable and easy to do


----------

